# The import javax.persistence cannot be resolved



## alexander1307 (15. Nov 2008)

Hallo

lerne grade Hibernate und will mein erstes projekt starten habe aber nun die folgende Fehlermeldung.

The import javax.persistence cannot be resolved.

Habe mir schon Java EE runtergeladen und installiert aber das hat nichts gebracht.
Kann mir vielleicht einer sagen was ich falsch gemacht habe. Für hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Guest (16. Nov 2008)

Du musst die Java-Persistence API mit in den Classpath aufnehmen, also eine JAR-Datei, die die entsprechenden Klassen enthält.


----------

